# Marion Moran 283g/1982



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi all
I am trying to find out the fate of the American tugboat Marion Moran (IMO 8121812 - USCG Doc No. 649807). On the 25 January 1990 her crew was rescued by Harrison's Advisor (2) (27886g/1977) but I can't find any information as to whether the tugboat was lost or salvaged. Could anybody fill me in with any details?

Thanks in advance

NigelC


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi Nigel

She's still around

http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=416254

Vessel Name: MARION MORAN 
USCG Doc. No.: 649807 
Vessel Service: TOWING VESSEL 
IMO Number: 8121812 
Trade Indicator: Coastwise Unrestricted, Registry 
Call Sign: WRS2924 
Hull Material: STEEL 
Hull Number: 270 
Ship Builder: MCDERMOTT SHIPYARDS 
Year Built: 1982 
Length (ft.): 118.2 
Hailing Port: WILMINGTON DE 
Hull Depth (ft.): 12.7 
Owner: MORAN TOWING CORPORATION
50 LOCUST AVENUE 
NEW CANAAN, CT 06840-4737 
Hull Breadth (ft.): 34 
Gross Tonnage: 283 
Net Tonnage: 193 
Do***entation Issuance Date: November 09, 2010 
Do***entation Expiration Date: December 31, 2011 
Previous Vessel Names: No Vessel Name Changes 
Previous Vessel Owners: MORAN TOWING CORPORATION

Regards

Bob


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Bob.

Thanks, I had assumed that if the crew had been taken off she had been lost but obviously somebody must have salvaged her. The other possiblity I suppose is that book on Harrison Line may have got the tug's name wrong as I can't find any other details for the MM being a casualty. It's not unknown for WSL publications to have errors though.

NigelC


----------

